# Gifts for overseas family and friends



## Chomel50 (Mar 15, 2016)

Just like to know what to buy for family and friends who would miss things from Singapore.

What would you send to your loved ones who missed home ?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Chomel50 said:


> Just like to know what to buy for family and friends who would miss things from Singapore.
> 
> What would you send to your loved ones who missed home ?


Bee Cheng Hiang Ba Kwa ? 

Nothing much other than that comes to mind


----------



## kyrakim (Oct 24, 2016)

Everybody knows that Singapore is a food heaven I would suggest you bring back some popular sauce where you can order online with delivery that actually saves you some time
<Snip>
If your family is a durian lover you got to bring back the King of the fruits. You can easily ordered online and inform them to be pack on the flight they will pack and the durians and delivered to your home before you depart Singapore. <Snip>


----------



## Emmasky (Oct 14, 2016)

You should consider getting the Fragrant Hainanese Chicken Rice Paste from the local super-markets. Its cheap n and affordable gift option. Bring some local cuisine back for your friends and families


----------



## camryn (Dec 25, 2016)

For me, it's laska and bak kut teh. It's so delicious that I can eat them for all the life. They always remind my family of Singapore, a beautiful country.


----------



## archcherub (Dec 26, 2016)

can i suggest packets of "milo" powder?
im not even asians and i like that!


----------



## archcherub (Dec 26, 2016)

and this instant noodle. its probably not singapore but it is quite easily available in supermarkets.
"CQYD" is the english name.
it looks japanese to me. =


----------



## foosing (Jan 27, 2017)

Perhaps going to the supermarket and buying those pre-packed / instant local food like

1) Chicken Rice seasoning
2) Laksa paste 
3) Bak Ku teh - my personal favorite  
3) Bak Kwa 
4) Chicken Stock (not a common gift but Singaporeans used to drink that for chinese new year as part of the soup in their steamboat)


----------



## ellwz (Feb 3, 2017)

Something that is unique in Singapore like Laksa cooking paste?


----------



## pen2rachavez (Mar 1, 2017)

Sinsin Garlic Chilli Sauce - definitely SinSin...you can buy a bottle of that in a Cold storage or Giant. Just dont hand carry it in the plane or something. They dont do it as good anywhere else.


----------



## userexperience (May 10, 2017)

durian and apple.


----------



## 1474130 (May 14, 2017)

How about kaya? I personally like the ones from Ya Kun.


----------

